# Husband & Wife Rivalry...HILARIOUS!!! (PG)



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 1, 2009)

One evening a husband, thinking he was being funny, said to his wife: "Perhaps we should start washing your clothes in Slim Fast. Maybe it would take a few inches off your butt..."

His wife was not amused in the least bit and decided that she simply couldn't let such a comment go unrewarded.

The next morning when her husband was getting dressed for work, he took a pair of underwear out of his dresser drawer and said: "WTF is this?", as a little dust appeared when he shook them out.

He hollered into the bathroom: "Honey, why did you put talcum powder in my underwear?"

She replied: "It's not talcum powder, IT'S MIRACLE GROW, you jackass......."

Eric


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL. Good one!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 1, 2009)

A woman know how to hurt a man... we get no respect.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 1, 2009)

_*roflmao**!!!*_


----------



## Dutch (Oct 2, 2009)

Good one Eric!  I really gotta remember to first swallow my coffee first before reading your jokes.  I know I need to clean my computer screen more often but I prefer to do it when I WANT to, not because I HAVE to!!


----------

